# 18 Gauge Brad Nailer or 16 gauge Finish Nailer for joining 3/4" stock



## Goldglv (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been reading some threads about when to use a brad nailer and when to use a finish nailer but I'm still a little confused about when to use which one.

I'm making a box beam shelf right now and just want to attach the side stiles to the bottom of the shelf that and I'm not sure which nailer to use.

I'm planning on using glue as well. I have a Porter Cable 18 gauge brad nailer that will fire up to 1 1/4" brads. My 16 gauge finish nailer will fire longer nails. 

The stock I'm using is 3/4" No.2 pine. Would the 1 1/4 brads be long enough to attach the stiles to the bottom of the shelf? Or should I go to the finish nailer and use 1 1/2" finish nails?

The rule of thumb I've been reading is that 3/4 of the nail should go into the receiving stock and that won't be the case with the brads so I'm not sure what to do. Thanks for any advice....


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

If the stile is not holding or supporting any weight & basically just decorative use the brads with good glue coverage. Wipe of any glue squeeze out.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

Most of the time, brads/nails are good for keeping the pieces together while the glue dries. After it dries, the brads/nails don't really do much. CH


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the replies. The stiles won't be holding up the shelf, just decorative. I will have a 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 ledger screwed into the studs. I will then slide the shelf over the ledger(there's an opening in the middle of the shelf to accept the ledger), I will then screw the top of the shelf into the ledger with screws. 

So brads would be ok just to hold while the glue dries?

Also is there any links/websites which goes into more detail on when to use brads and when to use finish nails?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

The rule of thumb I've been reading is that 3/4 of the nail should go into the receiving stock and that won't be the case with the brads so I'm not sure what to do. Thanks for any advice....[/QUOTE said:


> That's a good rule *IF* both pieces are the same thickness.
> Generally, I pick a fastener that is the next size shorter than the combined thickness of the two pieces to be joined. If you do a lot of nailing, pick up a selection from 1/2" to 2" in 1/4" increments.


----------

